# Emission control warning light (not DPF)



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

Made my 1st post exactly one week ago to request info. re: DPF warning light and received some great help. However, I messed up and confused everyone because the warning light was in fact the emission control system, the little symbol that is the side profile of an engine.

So, main dealer 'here I come...' Went in yesterday for diagnostics and repair this morning and the problem turned out to be a faulty v400 egr coolant pump. The role of the pump is to cool the engine gasses within the turbo process. Searches haven't revealed any instances on here so is it a 'one off?'

Just to remind you it's a TT Quat. Tdi, 2009 with 28k milage

thanks for reading Ade


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, there you have it - most of the issues on these cars seem to be emissions control kit related.

It's getting ridiculous, the exhaust gas temperatures are now so high that the EGR valve (which you don't really need anyway) can't be cooled from the main engine flow anymore so it has it's own cooling system. There'll be a radiator and everything to go with it doubtless.

I'd be arguing that the pump should last more than 3 years and looking for a contribution from Audi for the repair.


----------



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

"I'd be arguing that the pump should last more than 3 years and looking for a contribution from Audi for the repair."

Yes three years is a short life for a pump. I think I will contact Audi UK and see what they say about it...might not get anything off them but it might be fun trying. posting.php?mode=reply&f=19&t=300217# Thanks Ade


----------



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

I did follow up this untimely repair with Audi UK telling them that despite the three month warranty finishing six months ago, making a contribution to my £390 bill would be a positive sign of good faith. I received their reply today...They informed me that the dealer who did the repairs wouldn't be offering a discount (not surprised with that as the dealer gave me a reduction on the diagnostic checks, £120 / hr rather than the normal £138+vat) When I asked about Audi UK coughing up a few quid instead it was flatly refused but I was given the 'useful information' that if I'd have gone for extended warranty, then this repair would have been covered...Not surprised with the outcome but I'd just thought I'd share it. Ade


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Guess wot the Emissions Control Warning Light came on yesterday on my TT
I have a 2009 2.0TDI TT bought in April 2012 from Audi now with 37500 miles on the clock.
Spoke to Audi Salisbury and told it could be one of several things.
Its going in next Friday to see whats causing the problem.
Knowing my luck it will not be covered by warranty.
Will keep you informed.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my TT back today. Salisbury Audi identified the fault as a faulty v400 cooler pump, fortunately still under extended warranty as it could have cost me 400 notes.
Well impressed with the level of service from them.Gave me nearly new A3 for the weekend and kept me well informed of what was going on. Car was also valleted inside and out and checked over ready for winter,all part of the service.

olly


----------



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

Monkey Hanger said:


> Got my TT back today. Salisbury Audi identified the fault as a faulty v400 cooler pump, fortunately still under extended warranty as it could have cost me 400 notes.
> Well impressed with the level of service from them.Gave me nearly new A3 for the weekend and kept me well informed of what was going on. Car was also valleted inside and out and checked over ready for winter,all part of the service.
> 
> olly


Hello Olly, exactly the same fault as my TT. The level of service sounds very similar too but you beat me hands down with your warranty cover as I had to pay for the repairs! Such is life! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Ade


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaarrgghh. I just got the same fault. I only bought it from audi in feb. It is a 2nd hand 09 model though 30,000m. Thank god this hasnt happened near christmas when ive got no money :/


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just wondering. How much did it cost you foxtrot to get it fix?


----------



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

summa691 said:


> Just wondering. How much did it cost you foxtrot to get it fix?


Sorry about the belated reply and the fact the answer is now probably no use to you but I think it was about £400. Ade


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hmm just got the same warning lamp coming up on my march 2013 TT with 8500 miles :?

First time a few days ago it went off after a restart, then yesterday came back on . . .

Best call them Monday . . .


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Did you ever get to the cause of the warning light Ian? Am about to order the tuning box and was wondering if perhaps it would have had anything to do with it?


----------

